# Wrackangeln in der Ostsee



## Fischbox (2. Dezember 2002)

#h Moin, Ihr &quot;positiv Verrückten&quot;! #h 

Hab da mal &acute;ne Frage. Früher war ich des öfteren auf der Nordsee zum Wrackangeln. Das waren echt supergeile Fangerlebnisse mit bis zu 25 Dorschen von 3 bis 15 Pfund pro Person. Aber das war leider einmal.  :c 
Jetzt als absoluter Baltic-Fan mit eigenem Boot, möchte ich versuchen den vielen Schiffswracks auf der Ostsee mal den einen oder anderen fetten Dorsch zu entlocken. Habe jetzt mal meine Seekarten studiert und um Fehmarn herum, sowie in der Neustädter Bucht einige Wracks ausfindig gemacht, die für mich bei stabiler Wetterlage als Angelziel in Frage kommen. Leider lassen sich die GPS-Daten nur sehr ungenau aus den Karten herauslesen, so daß ich wohl allein einen halben Urlaub damit verbringe ein Wrack zu orten. Hat jemand Tips für mich, wie ich an genaue Daten komme? ;+ 
Es soll mir ja keiner seinen Hot-Spot verraten, einer kleiner Tipp würde schon reichen. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelches Buchmaterial (z.B. zum Thema &quot;Tauchen&quot; ) was mich da weiterbringen kann? 
Wie habt Ihr &quot;Eure&quot; Wracks gefunden?
Bin gespannt, ob meine Hilferuf was bringt.

 #h Gruß von Fischbox aus Wahrenholz #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Dezember 2002)

Moin Fischbox!
Wenn du eine offizielle Seekarte besitzt von deinem Zielgebiet sollte es doch eigentlich kein Problem sein mit Lineal und Dreieck die genaue Position heraus zu finden.
Ich habe allerdings noch nichts gehört von Wrackangelei in der Ostsee so wie es in der Nordsee üblich ist.


----------



## Fischbox (2. Dezember 2002)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Die Karte ist ganz offiziell und auch aktuell.
Da ist ja immer ein Kreis mit der minimalen Tiefenangabe über dem Wrack und unter dem Kreis ist noch ein Balken. Bei meiner Karte ist das ein Bereich der in Natura einen Durchmesser von ca. 250-300m hat. Ganz schön groß finde ich. Oder wo genau liest man die Koordinate ab? ;+ 


Eines muß ich ganz dringend noch loswerden, und zwar einen &quot;Herzlichen Glückwunsch&quot; zum 5000.ten  :m . Du machst in diesem Board echt einen Bombenjob!! Sehr informativ und locker!!!#r   ...und Danke!!


 #h Gruß von Fischbox aus Wahrenholz #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Dezember 2002)

Moin Fischbox!
An diesem unteren Balken unter deinem Wrack markierst du genau die Mitte. Das sind die Koordinaten von deinem Wrack. Die kannst du dann mit Lineal und Dreieck mittels parallelverschibung am Kartenrand ablesen.


----------



## Fischbox (2. Dezember 2002)

:z  :z ....und einmal mehr hat mir das Anglerboard geholfen!! Vielen Dank MS :m  :m


----------



## Ringelwurm (8. Februar 2004)

*Wrack-Koordinaten*

Hei Fischbox,
wenn du noch Koordinaten brauchst.....
ich hab eine Dänische Datenbank mit Koordinaten, Schiffsnamen, Tiefenangaben, usw... im netz gefunden.
Grüße Ringelwurm


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. Februar 2004)

@ Ringelwurm

setze doch bitte mal den Link hier rein. DANKE !


----------



## FrankHB (9. Februar 2004)

Moin  Fischbox

====> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23358

Gruss FrankHB


----------



## Ringelwurm (9. Februar 2004)

*Datenbank*

Servus,
Ojee, Ich find keine Adresse mehr für die Datenbank, auch nicht im Prog. selber.
Vielleicht kann ich sie irgendwo Uplowden, wo sich´s jeder ziehen kann, oder ich schick sie als e-mail- anhang den´s interresiert.
Irgendwie findet sich schon was. Die Datenbank is blos ca.1mb groß.
Grüße Ringelwurm (Roland)


----------



## Fischbox (10. Februar 2004)

Schönes Ding Frank#6#6! Wieso ist mir der Beitrag vorher nicht aufgefallen?!
Besten Dank!!!


----------



## Ringelwurm (13. Februar 2004)

*Wrackdatenbank*

Hallöle,
Hab die Adresse der Wrackdatenbank wieder gefunden.

http://bends.dk/dykinfo/

Gruß Roland


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Hi Thomas,

wenn du die Wracks in der Neustädter Bucht gefunden hast, dann berichte doch bitte mal.

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren mit ein paar Freunden mittels GPS,Seekarte und Digifischfinder mit 2 Booten danach gesucht.
Wir hatten auch Anzeigen auf dem Schirm  (Wracks) an den berechneten Punkten.Fisch war aber keiner da.


Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Was macht die Flifischerei ???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Ich habe bei uns vor Meschendorf auch schon an Stellen gesucht an denen in der Karte Wracks eingezeichnet waren. Ich weis ja nicht was das für Wracks sind aber gefunden hatte ich nie was.
Ein mal vor vielen Jahren hatte ich vor Kühlungsborn beim fischen mal ein Echo am Grund das sah wirklich so aus wie die Siluette eines Seegelbootes aber Fisch war da auch nicht.


----------



## Seehund (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies, 

beim Wrackangeln sollte man wissen, dass einfach nicht alle Wracks mit Fischbestand versehen sind. Dieses kann sich aber über Zeit mehrere Jahre positiv wie auch negativ ändern. 

Ich habe in der Nordsee Wracks beangelt die in einem Jahr sehr erfolgreich waren und im nächsten Jahr eben weniger. Umgekehrt aber konnte ich die gleiche Erfahrung&nbsp; sammeln. 

Ich besitze ein Kompendium aller Wracks in deutschen Hoheitsgewässern. Wenn jemand an einzelne Koordinaten interessiert ist bitte ich um die zusendung eines Kartenausschnittes mit dem Wrack, dann werde ich die genauen GPS-Daten zurück mailen. 

Es ist wirklich nicht einfach die exakte Wrackposition aus der Seekarte zu entnehmen. Denn wenn Du z.B. 10 mtr. neben dem Wrack angelst, bleibt der gewünschte erfolg vielmals einfach aus. Nur wer das Wrack zu 100% unter dem Boot hat wird wirklich gklücklich. 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven 

Bernd 

&nbsp; 

&nbsp; 

&nbsp;


----------



## banja1 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wrackangeln in der Ostsee*

Moin wer möchte mal mit mir los? Möchte gerne gute Plätze kennen bei fünf Dorsche kann ich alleine nicht bis Dk fahren! Lg


----------

